# [solved] problem mit emerge -K kde (2005.1)

## cng

hallo zusammen

sorry, aber ich checks nun wirklich nicht mehr. ich habe da eine kiste stehen, die kein internet usw. hat.

ich habe die offlineinstallation stage3 ausgeführt. in der doku welche ich verwendete, stand aber nichts 

vom baselayout. ich weiss daher nicht ob das etwas mit meinem problem zu tun hat.

gentoo konnte ich installieren. danach

```
# su -

# mount /mnt/cdrom

# export PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom"
```

x funktionierte, mit 

```
# emerge -K xorg-x11

```

 aber bei gnome oder kde... keine chance. mit 

```
emerge -K <packet>
```

es heists immer - there are no packages avilabel to satisfy:..... und mit 

```
emerge -k <packet>
```

 kommt immer ... couldn`t download pkgconfig-0.17.2.tar.bz2. aborting.

pkgconfig kann man nicht installieren.

bis jetzt habe ich keine lösung gefunden..

gruss

michael

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *cng wrote:*   

> aber bei gnome oder kde... keine chance. mit 
> 
> ```
> emerge -K <packet>
> ```
> ...

 

Du hast aber schon eine Package CD im Laufwerk und nicht nur einfach die normale Live CD von Gentoo oder? Weil KDE oder Gnome sind da nicht drauf.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## cng

die habe ich downgeloaden packages-x86-2005.1.iso

dort gibt es ein verzeichniss All welches kde usw. enthält

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

- Hmm, ist das eine offizielle Package CD? (Hab noch nie eine benutzt, daher die vielleicht doofe Frage). 

- Du hast aber bisher noch nie gesynct oder? Weil sonst könnte es sein, dass zwar die Pakete vorhanden sind, dein Portage aber (durch den Sync) aktueller ist und er deshalb neuere Pakete sucht als auf der CD vorhanden sind.

- ein 

```
emerge --info | grep PKGDIR
```

 zeigt dir auch das korrekte Package Verzeichnis (also /mnt/cdrom) an?

Mehr fällt mir im Moment grad auch nicht ein.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## cng

das ding zeit auf PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

----------

## cng

der pfad nach /mnt/cdrom stimt nun. gesynct bei offlinebetrieb? und ja, es sind offizielle cds

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *cng wrote:*   

> das ding zeit auf PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

 

Hmm..

Mach nochmal ein 

```
export PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom"; emerge --info|grep PKGDIR
```

 wenn er da den korrekten PKGDIR anzeigt, dann führe den Emerge halt einfach mit entsprechend vorangesetztem export (einfach um sicherzugehen! Eigentlich müsste einmaliges exportieren für diese Session reichen!) aus...

```
export PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom"; emerge kde
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## cng

irgend wo hab ich noch nen fehler. ich kann machen wie ich will,

es geht nicht. auch mit z.b gnome usw. komisch ist nur, das xorg

installiert und konfiguriert werden konnte. ich nehme morgen mal 

ne andere cd und versuchs so.

ich wünsche einen schönen abend - ich gehe noch ein paar runden

im freibad schwimmen.

danke

----------

## Mark.M

 *Quote:*   

>  kommt immer ... couldn`t download pkgconfig-0.17.2.tar.bz2. aborting.
> 
> pkgconfig kann man nicht installieren.
> 
> bis jetzt habe ich keine lösung gefunden.. 

 

Prüf bitte mal ob auf der CD überhaupt die Datei pkconfig-0.17.2.tar.bz2 vorhanden ist.

Mir ist bei einer Installation schon mal passiert, dass die eine oder andere Datei aus den Abhängigkeiten fehlte.

Dann kommst  Du nicht darum herum, die fehlende Datei aus dem Netz zu laden und manuell zu kompilieren.

Danach kannst Du weiter wie gewünscht Deine Programme installieren.

Gruss

Mark

----------

## cng

die datei ist niocht vorhanden. ich habe sie nun downgeloaden und versuchte die ab usb-stick zu installieren.

ich habe den export auch auf den stick geschoben und überprüft, ob der pfad stimmt. aber auch das wollte nicht gehen.

dann habe ich die datei nach /usr/portage/distfiles geschoben. nun kommt ein fehler:

 *Quote:*   

> security violation: a file exists that is not in the manifest
> 
> file: readme

 

nun mal schauen, was das soll....

----------

## Mark.M

Hallo cng,

konntest Du Dein Problem inzwischen lösen ?

Die Datei pkgconfig-0.17.2.tar.bz2 ist in /usr/portage/distfiles schon mal gut aufgehoben.

Bedenke bitte, dass Du hierbei NICHT mit

```
 emerge -K pkgconfig
```

 arbeiten kannst.

Also als root anmelden und mit 

```
emerge pkgconfig
```

 übersetzten.

Danach CD einlegen und

```
# mount /mnt/cdrom

# export PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom"

# emerge -K <gewünschte Pakete>
```

ausführen.

Viel Spass

Gruss

Mark

----------

## cng

guten morgen Mark.M

nein, leider noch nicht. wenn ich emerge pkgconfig eingebe, kommt folgender fehler:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-util/pkgconfig-0.17.2-r1 to /

!!! Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest. 

!!! File: readme

bei emerge -k/-K funktioniert es auch nicht.

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das richtig nach dev-util entpackt habe..

dort existiert ein ordner namens "pkgconfig". muss ich sonst noch etwas beachten,

wenn ich gentoo ein packet unterschiebe?

danke und gruss

michael

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

du hast doch nicht wirklich in /usr/portage/dev-util/pkgconfig was reinentpackt?

dann ist diese Meldugn klar...

also mach das entpacken wieder rückgängig (lösche alle files von dir aus dev-util/pkgconfig) und mach einfach & stupid:

emerge pkgconfig

hth

ciao

----------

## cng

hätte ich das nicht machen sollen   :Embarassed: 

jedenfalls wenn ich das wieder lösche und dann emerge pkgconfig mache, kommt:

there are no ebuilds to satisfy "pkgconfig"

das war auch der grund, warum ich etwas dorthin entpackte..

----------

## _hephaistos_

hast du jetzt wieder das komplette dir dev-util/pkgconfig bzw. auch das ebuild gelöscht?

mach mal ein "emerge sync" und probiers dann nochmal

cheers

----------

## cng

 :Crying or Very sad: 

es kommt - there are no ebuilds to satisfy "pkgconfig"

und bei emerge -k kde kommt there are no ebuilt to satisfy "dev-util/pkgconfig"

was nun, irgendwie dreh ich mich im kreis.

was muss ich wohin kopieren? spielen etwa die versionen noch eine rolle?

----------

## _hephaistos_

du hast aber ein "emerge sync" erfolgreich ausgeführt??

ciao

----------

## cng

rsync kann nicht erfolgreich benden, da ich kein internetverbindung habe..

----------

## _hephaistos_

dann mach folgendes (zuerst meinen beitrag ganz lesen und vergewissen, dass du die benötigten dateien auf cd hast!!!) [das ganze is natürlich overkill - aber ich denke du weißt nicht, wie du an das pkgconfig ebuild kommst  - darum das ganze /usr/portage ersetzen..]

1) rm -rf /usr/portage/

2) tar xvjf -> portage-tarball von der cd nach /usr/portage entpacken - is IMHO auch in der doku beschrieben

3) dann solltest du wieder ein gültiges /usr/portage haben

4) die distfiles von der cd nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren (auch in der doku)

5) emerge pkgconfig -> sollte funktionieren, sofern das distfile vorhanden ist  :Smile: 

any comments?

cheers

----------

## cng

hm . weiss zwar nicht warum ich das nochmals machen muss, aber ich habe es gemacht.

das pkgconfig ist nach wie vor nicht vorhanden. auch das kopieren ab stick beringt nichts..

bringt eine andere universal-cd was?

----------

## _hephaistos_

was liefert:

1) ls -la /usr/portage/dev-utils/pkgconfig?

2) ls -la /usr/portage/distfiles/pkg*

----------

## cng

1) (dev-util)

 changeLog

 manifest

 files

 metadaten.xml

 pkgconfig-0.15.0.ebuilt

 pkgconfig-0.17.2-r1.ebuilt

 pkgconfig-0.18.1.ebuilt

2) No such file or directory

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, dann kann aber "emerge pkgconfig" gar net funktionieren, wenn du das teil net hast.

hast du keine möglichkeit ein file auf diesen rechner zu überspielen? (hat eh nur: 712KB)

du müsstest dir nämlich das .tar.bz2 für pkgconfig zu den distfiles kopieren...

cheers

----------

## cng

genau das ist ja mein problem   :Razz: 

ich hab da ein usb-stick mit dem pkgconfig-0.17.2.tar.bz2

ich weiss aber nicht so recht, wohin ich mit dem überal hingehen muss ..

(wohin ich was kopieren und entpacken muss)

sorry, dass ich mich nicht deutlich ausgedrückt habe

----------

## _hephaistos_

na ok  :Smile: 

cp /path/to/your/usbstick/pkgconfig-* /usr/portage/distfiles

emerge pkgconfig

lange rede kurzer sinn: that's it

hth,

ciao

----------

## cng

that's it !!

super! das wars, und ich kann nun kde usw. installieren.

herzlichen dank _hephaistos_

das war echt einfach... ich schäme mich   :Embarassed: 

----------

